
Scooping the Loop Snooper (2000) - Schwolop
http://www.lel.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/loopsnoop.html?id=1
======
Animats
Every signed Windows driver since Windows 7 has passed the Static Driver
Verifier, which, using machine proofs, attempts to prove that all the
functions return in finite time.

Microsoft policy is that if the Verifier runs more than 45 minutes without
deciding whether a driver passes, the driver fails. If your driver has a
termination condition so complicated that you can't get a machine proof of
termination, it has no business being in the kernel.

So there.

------
frsandstone
Brilliant

